# Eigene geometrische Formen



## rapthor (13. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei, mir eine Klasse zu schreiben, die unter anderem ein int-Array besitzt, welches mit Punkten gefüllt ist, die dann von meinem Graphics2D-Objekt später zusammengesetzt gezeichnet werden sollen. So dachte ich mir, erstelle ich am einfachsten eigene benutzerdefinierte geometrische Formen.

Gibt es noch eine andere gebräuchliche Vorgehensweise, um eigene Formen zu erstellen? Z.B. von irgendeiner Klasse zu erben?!

Rapthor


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Okt 2005)

Für Vielecke schau dir mal java.awt.Polygon an.
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/Polygon.html


----------



## rapthor (14. Okt 2005)

Ach, danke


----------

